# Improved Trailer Stabilization



## David B (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know if this is in the correct location as this is the first time posting. Has anyone installed a aftermarket stabilization system? I have seen several in the back of trailer life magazine that mount to the frame and attach to the stabilizer pad. Do they really help out with movement you feel in the trailer and how much time does it take when setting up or breaking down the trailer? Where did you buy and how much. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've got the one's like you describe on the rear stabilizer jacks on my trailer. They help some but I wouldn't say it's very noticable. I think if you really want some improvement then replace the jacks with some good quality scissor jacks. They're not too expensive and should be fairly easy to mount. I didn't go that way because my trailer is so low to the ground that I think the scissor jacks would hit the ground in some situations.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Your 2010 OB should have the scissor jacks, so the stabilizers should work pretty well.

I installed them on our 5wheel 2 years ago, and they do work well. I have the JT's Stabilizers....

They don't add any time to set up or breakdown since all you do is turn the T-bolt to lock them.

Steve


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I installed the BAL stabilizer arms on our 26rs and am happy with them. We have 3 kids in the camper and feel they are a big improvement from pre-installation. The BAL only have 2 arms installed versus 2 stabilizers on each corner, but they were also 60.00 versus over 300.00. Movement isn't completely eliminated, I think there will always be a bit, but now I can lay in bed without feeling every movement of the kids up front.

We also use BAL x-chocks on both sides - we tried them first. They helped some, but there was still a bit of movement. The stabilizer arms installed on opposing ends in different directions have made things as comfortable as we need them to be for the time we are in the camper.

If you are ambitious, someone here made their own and posted pics.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a 2010 Sydney 290RLS that has the Scissor Jacks. I'd say we shake quite a bit compared to our older 23 foot SOB. But, I think the fact that this is a long trailer, and it has the EZ Flex suspension, I think think I'll be getting some movement no matter what I do.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CrazyAboutOrchids said:


> If you are ambitious, someone here made their own and posted pics.


I made my own stabilizers for the rear of the trailer. They made a huge improvement for the rear of the trailer, but the front still moves around a bit. I plan to shim the tongue jack to fill the space between it and the gusset on the underside of the "A" frame. I expect that will make a big difference for the front of the trailer.

Here is a link to my post for the home made stabilizers. My Stabilizers


----------



## David B (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replys. Very nice job, duggy. I work for a metals fabricator and am going to have one of the guys in our shop make these for me. Adding the bushing at the front jack underneath the "A" frame seems like a good idea as well, but why not add the stabilizers to the front scissor jacks as you did in the rear? I would think since the scissor jacks are farther appart, these would give you more support.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

David B said:


> Thanks for the replys. Very nice job, duggy. I work for a metals fabricator and am going to have one of the guys in our shop make these for me. Adding the bushing at the front jack underneath the "A" frame seems like a good idea as well, but why not add the stabilizers to the front scissor jacks as you did in the rear? I would think since the scissor jacks are farther appart, these would give you more support.


The reason I didn't add the stabilizers to the front jacks, is due to their position. My front scissor jacks are about a foot behind the front cross frame, which would result in a poor angle for sideways stabilization. Also I would have to crawl under the front of the trailer to reach the "T" handles.
The front to rear movement of the trailer is controlled by the rear stabilizers, and I'm expecting that making the tongue jack solid should help reduce sideways movement at the front of the trailer.


----------

